# jewel rekord 96



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay guys.
well the rekcord(formaly known as the tank of Doom)
is looking a little empty to me.
in there is as follows 
3x pepper cordoras
1x dwarf blue gourami(perfectly happy and is on show all the time.long story)
2x ghost shrimp
1x female butterfly ram(the male died.as did the gold rams)
3xplattys
6x neons
8 male guppys
what say you all,on adding maybe some other tetras,
or anything. ??
thoughts,opinions help always welcome
 thank you.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I would say a top feeder type fish. Hatchets, danios or similar but they might not get along with the groumis. Something with a very distinct color pattern would set it off nicely. Something with orange or similar coloration in a distinct stripe would be cool just for some nice contrast.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay
i'm going to a fish shop tomorrow,so i'll
have a look,the danios sound good !
i must have a check on what they like,


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

fish_4_all said:


> I would say a top feeder type fish. Hatchets, danios or similar but they might not get along with the groumis. Something with a very distinct color pattern would set it off nicely. Something with orange or similar coloration in a distinct stripe would be cool just for some nice contrast.


Ditto that.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

sorry it was in the wrong place.  
what say you on Penguin tetras ?
i know they need to be in a group of 6,
the tank conditions are in favour for the penguin.
:dunno:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

willow said:


> sorry it was in the wrong place.
> what say you on Penguin tetras ?
> i know they need to be in a group of 6,
> the tank conditions are in favour for the penguin.
> :dunno:


Don't worry about the wrong place. 

Problem with the penguin tetras is they'll nip your male guppies.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

ok,well hold all thoughts on anything.(i bought nothing)
maybe going to try looking at something completly new. :brow:


----------



## murphyk32 (Aug 24, 2007)

i have 3 dwarf gouramis and 5 zebra danios, and they go perfectly fine... it has yet to happen and prolly wont but if a dwarf gourami ever did chae the danios i think they would be too fast for it...

Murph


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thanks,
well the "tank of Doom" has been changed
to a yellow Lab home,and touch wood,we are doing extremly Well
 
Electric yellow-Labidochromis Caeruleus
Mouth brooder.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

All the best with the labs Lainey, I hope they do well, and the tank of doom will be no longer. 

Any pics yet? Your tanks always look so good!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi kate
pics later tonight hopefully,
i have pretty much left them alone to settle in,
and i guess they feel right at home now,
as they now follow me from one end of the tank
to the other.
the only thing i forgot i think,was to take out the Ghost shrimp,
they found him,and........well lets just say i felt bad
for not removing him sooner.  
tank not quite how i would have liked it,so in the not to distant
future it may have a little change.


----------

